

Craig Cunningham turns liabilities into assets by suing debt collectors - mcantelon
http://www.dallasobserver.com/content/printVersion/1653972

======
thetrumanshow
Dang. Commenter #7's words are harsh:

"...What about "Wicked is the man that borrows and does not repay"? Psalm
37:21 ..."

Thats a truly evil interpretation, IMO.

Actually, it says "The wicked borroweth, and payeth not again: but the
righteous sheweth mercy, and giveth."

Looking at various commentaries, this verse is actually about being generous
and lending to someone in need, even though you know they cannot repay it.

Also, it suggests the inverse of what the commenter is suggesting, that it is
a sign of righteous to forgive debt rather than demand payment, and in those
days it would be quite merciful to forgive in this situation, since the next
stop for a deadbeat debtor was prison.

Further, the entire Christian faith can be summed up quite nicely like this:
"unmerited forgiveness of debt, be it 'sin debt' or other".

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story submitted earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1075903>

------
billpg
Dallas Observer's comments, not linked to from above link...
[http://www.dallasobserver.com/2010-01-21/news/better-off-
dea...](http://www.dallasobserver.com/2010-01-21/news/better-off-deadbeat-
craig-cunningham-has-a-simple-solution-for-getting-bill-collectors-off-his-
back-he-sues-them/#Comments)

